# Another Fox!



## JustinRobins (Jan 23, 2010)

Put my cousin on this one today. He made a great shot at 116 yards![attachment=0:ky8hzl8d]Tylersfox.jpg[/attachment:ky8hzl8d]


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice fox!


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Good work!!


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice man! Great fox.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

good color on that fax. nice job


----------



## JustinRobins (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks guys! Missed a really good lookin one on Sunday. 20 yards away! Couldn't get him to stop lol!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Keep get'm... Them critters eat my Phez!


----------



## JustinRobins (Jan 23, 2010)

I'll be killin them bird eatin critters till the end of Feb! I'll take care of the ones eatin your birds too! Just tell me when and where


----------

